#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Guidelines for the safe design and operation of shell and tube heat exchangers

## tewes

Hello,



I'm looking for the EI publication 

Guidelines for the safe design and operation of shell and tube heat exchangers to withstand the impact of tube failure


Can somebody please share this document ? 

ThanksSee More: Guidelines for the safe design and operation of shell and tube heat exchangers

----------

